# Pickles' waiting thread!



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

We FINALLY have confirmation that Pickles is pregnant! It's been a maybe/maybe not game since April, but the signs are finally pointing at pregnancy. She's still a little smaller framed than I'd like, but so is the sire so hopefully she'll have an easy time of it. She's developed into a gorgeous girl, if a bit tubular for my taste. Her attitude has changed tremendously with this pregnancy and she's turning into a little sweetheart.

I'm hoping for boy/girl twins but a little buckling for the freezer would be awesome. If by some miracle she has a doe we are keeping her even if she can't be registered (sire is 100% NZ kiko, Pickles is 88% boer).


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats!! Can you post pictures?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Absolutely! These are fairly outdated (before our move, right before Toki died, so late May/early June, probably about 2 months along at best). She looks wider now, and her udder is wrinkly and starting to fill, but those are the only major differences. I can try for updated pictures some time around the end of this week.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

She looks nice. Im sure she will give you some nice kids. Its now rush on the pictures. Sounds like you have some time to go before you need them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a sneaking hunch everyone in the county will know when she kids. When he kicks or wiggles, she freaks out, running and kicking and bawling for my help when she sees me. It's pretty funny.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Your buck is STUNNING!! What breed is he? Is he the daddy?

Good luck with the babies! Hoping for :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

He's a 100% NZ bred kiko, one of twins by Iron Sides (Zink Ranch in Oklahoma) and yes, he's the sire. He's roan and dapple, and I'm crossing my fingers that we get dapple kids from him.

Yes, he's on the scrawny side, bulking him up has been next to impossible. He's never had parasite problems, he just never gains weight. I'm convinced it all just goes to his horns. They're well over a foot as a yearling.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! Just love his speckles. Cant wait to see kiddos.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Having issues logging into and posting from photobucket, but she has gotten pretty wide, and there's definitely noticeable udder growth. I'll be surprised if she makes it through August at this rate.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Beautiful buck, beautiful doe! I'll cross my fingers you get dappled kids too, as long as you promise to post lots of pictures!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Update please!! Lol


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Udder's still sloooowly coming in and she's getting pretty pushy about attention. Otherwise, she's still pregnant. Looks to be a single and I have been informed "he" is not allowed to go into the freezer.

Since photobucket has failed me miserably, all my photoes can be found one facebook under Katrina BlackKat Mercier. My friends can just deal with the more awkward pics, they're all public.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Since I had to move back into the city for my job, Pickles is on a lifetime lease to my old roommate (I still own her, but they're responsible for her care). I still get to see my babies whenever I want, and I should be getting updated photos today. She's still pregnant, I haven't heard back on how far along (she went to a vet right by Texas last week), but she's FAT. I've been trying to convince them to put her on a diet, but she's quite the little porker and I doubt it would do much good.

Pics should be up tonight or tomorrow. Magnum's too, a boy that pretty can't be left out!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Did she kid


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Nope. Completely open after an ultrasound at what should have been 60 days. At this point, she's been given to someone as a pet only and we will not be trying again. I'll be looking for a different doe to breed for next season, probably dairy. Never had problems with them.


----------

